

Be careful where you brainstorm domain names - Duskic
http://whoapi.com/blog/1107/be-careful-where-you-brainstorm-domain-names/

======
tiemand
Why not point out the offending services? This reads more like an ad for an
app

~~~
Duskic
It is almost impossible to prove this, and it would constitute as slander.
However, what I wanted to achieve is happening. Other people are comming
forward with their own personal experiences and pointing out different
services.

[https://www.facebook.com/goran.duskic/posts/1020050244097859...](https://www.facebook.com/goran.duskic/posts/10200502440978595)

After all, this is companies blog, and we can help you build competing
services, so I cant really accuse anyone publicly of wrong doing.

